# Kid Rock vs. Tommy Lee - $1 Million Buck Fight



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

I found this rather amusing. If you have been reading the news then you know Kid Rock bitch slapped Tommy Lee at the MTV Movie Awards a few days ago because of some fight over Pamela Anderson (she must have real stank stank for the hangdown). Read this snipit below:

Las Vegas entertainer Jeff Beacher is now offering Pamela Anderson’s exes a chance to really get dirty and fight in a boxing ring–and the winner will get a $1 million dollars.

He tells NY Post, “We all know that they are fighting over Pam Anderson. What better way to settle their differences then to slug it out in the ring?!”

Beacher isn’t the only one eager to get the two in the ring, rapper LL Cool J said he’d be willing to fork over the million bucks himself. He told the New YorkDaily News, “I’m not sure who’d win in a fight between Tommy Lee and Kid Rock. You know what we should do? Let’s pay-per-view the thing, and I’ll even front the money.” Source

thats from ufc countdown


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I would watch it 

I love how everyone is so eager to fork over the million for the fight just because they know they will get it back and then some for almost everyone would watch the fight


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

so who dod you guys think would win lmao im going for tommy lee


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

I was waiting for this post. Saw it a few days ago, TOMMY LEE FOR THE WIN

<----Huge Crue Fan


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i would watch it 
im sure dana would want this 
so u never know


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

haha holy shit thats crazy. Imma have to go with rock on this one!


----------



## Cowmilker (Jul 11, 2007)

Tommy lee will knock his punk a$$ out...


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

lol. This would be hilarious. I'm not sure, but Tommy Lee seems to be a much larger man than Kid Rock. Does anybody have their statistics?


----------



## Cowmilker (Jul 11, 2007)

Thomas "Tommy Lee" Bass 
- Height: 6'2 1/2
- Weight: ?
- Age: 44



Robert James "Kid Rock" Ritchie 
- Height: 6'0
- Weight: ?
- Age: 26

i cant find how much they weigh but im sure kid rock weighs more tommy lee is skinny as hell


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

tommy lee would also have a distinct reach advantage over kid rock.

I don't know if he'd ever step in the octagon though, he wouldn't want to be bothered with removing all his piercings


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Cowmilker said:


> Thomas "Tommy Lee" Bass
> - Height: 6'2 1/2
> - Weight: ?
> - Age: 44
> ...


I don't know if he'd weigh anymore than Tommy. Kid Rock's skinny also and he doesn't seem to be as muscular as Tommy. My money would be on Tommy.


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

id put my money on kid rock i mean he is a cowboy baby ahahahaha...............no


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think the winner of this fight will be Rehab, they both need it.

Yay, combat sport has finaly become a circus for vultures


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

they need to have a free for all with all of her ex's


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Tommy Lee's tatoos are awesome. pluss his face paint was iconic, way back when.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Kid Rock is 26?!?

I think you've mis-typed that, unless the rock lifestyle has taken a tremendous toll on him. I'd guess you mean 36 if anything.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

He's 36.

I'll go with Rock on this one.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Lets hope they both die. :sarcastic05: :sarcastic02:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

lol it should be put on bodog since all bodog is, is a big joke lol


----------



## dnice57104 (Jun 19, 2007)

Doesn't Tommy Lee have Hep A or B or something? How would he ever pass the physical?


----------



## markfkaufman (Sep 16, 2007)

I can't believe those two drugged out dopes would actually mix it up with anything but hairpulling and slapping. Tommy Lee has the reach, Kid Rock has the weight, but this isn't a will over skill contest, this is a fight between two guys who are not fighters in any sense.

My bet is that these guys would gas out after about 1 minute and the takedown would consist of a headlock and a hairpull.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds like ufc 80 main event in the making lol


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

i sure hope the UFC doesnt turn into this.


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

LOL I would def. watch that. I HOPE it gets shown on TV etc


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

i'll take tommy lee for the win, alex.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

HBO could run it, seeing as there haven't been any massive, publicly promoted fights since De La Hoya/Mayweather or Hopkins/Wright.

I hate both of those douchebags, so I hope it ends in a double KO.


----------



## chris4413$ (Oct 5, 2007)

tommy lee's old ass would knock kid rock in a heartbeat, he would not stand a chance, go back to the trailer park kid!


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Tommy Lee is a 46year old skinny diseased junkie. Kid rock is only a begginer junkie - so a lot healtheir. Rock will win.


----------



## Cohobow (Oct 16, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> they need to have a free for all with all of her ex's


Wonder what ring they would fight in, sure wouldn't fit in the cage :confused02:


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd watch it if it was free but no way in hell would I buy a PPV. You just know it would be a bunch of hype that they couldn't live up to. The fight itself would be horrible


----------

